# New FAF Moderators.



## Surgat (May 16, 2010)

The four new moderators are Ben, CerbrusNL, Summercat, and Trpdwarf.

Ben is assigned to The Den and Rants and Raves, CerbrusNL to Off Topic and Rants and Raves, Summercat gets Site Discussion, The Den, and Introductions, and Trpdwarf gets Suits and Suiters, Off Topic, and Lynx Plox.


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

Needs more mods in The Den.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

Daym, Well can't blame me for offering to fix up your guys messes :V


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

Also, do we really need four mods in the Fursona Personas section?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

Did my rejection have to do with the whole not going to be here thing ? :V


----------



## LizardKing (May 16, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Did my rejection have to do with the whole not going to be here thing ? :V



Yeah let's talk about you instead, screw those guys


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah let's talk about you instead, screw those guys


 Curiosity is not a sin :V


----------



## Surgat (May 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Also, do we really need four mods in the Fursona Personas section?



Anyone who's assigned to The Den gets assigned to Fursona Personas automatically. 

It won't hurt anything.


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Anyone who's assigned to The Den gets assigned to Fursona Personas automatically.
> 
> It won't hurt anything.


 Oh, ok. Makes sense.


----------



## Icky (May 16, 2010)

I've always thought Trp would make a pretty good mod. 

And I love how you said Ben is "assigned" to The Den. 

Hope they cleans some shit up. Best of luck to the new guys.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 16, 2010)

Grats to all of you guys.  Being a mod is a pretty thankless job, wish you all luck.


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Anyway, since I'm a mod now: I ask that everyone in The Den and R&R report bad posts when you see them, and I will try my best to answer to them. I can't be reading every thread all the time, so please, make an effort to police yourselves, and let us know when something's gone amiss.

Thank you.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2010)

Oh noes, I'm a mod now. You all are going to cripple my sanity aren't you?

Anyway, I'm happy to get the job and I will do my best to be a good moderator to the places I am assigned. Now how long till everyone starts trying to test the new moderators I wonder.


----------



## Ratte (May 16, 2010)

About time some other poor saps got stuck with The Den.  :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 16, 2010)

This is the man we have elected.
:V


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> elected



bzzzt try again


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

Aww... now it falls on my heart. I knew I won't get accepted, but I need reasons.
Well next year.

I hope the new moderators will survive, as I question them VERY STRICTLY.
Trpdrawf is fine, I guess. I never heard of Summercat.

I doubt Ben and CerebrusNL. Ben might be fine as well... CerebrusNL is my real worry.


Now, I have a question for you mods that didn't choose me - Can I see the applications of the selected moderators? I want to know about them so I could understand what they have that I don't have.

Next year, I promise that I'll win the round. Though due my actual opinion I will need to be a different person.
Can you guys tell me what I didn't have? Other than being in an exellent time zone, what didn't I have?
Brain, order, experience, power, leadership and moral? I fear not.

God that's heavy on my heart, like my life is connected to FAF.



Ben said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Anyway, since I'm a mod now: I ask that everyone in The Den and R&R report bad posts when you see them, and I will try my best to answer to them. I can't be reading every thread all the time, so please, make an effort to police yourselves, and let us know when something's gone amiss.
> 
> Thank you.





Trpdwarf said:


> Oh noes, I'm a mod now. You all are going to cripple my sanity aren't you?
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to get the job and I will do my best to be a good moderator to the places I am assigned. Now how long till everyone starts trying to test the new moderators I wonder.


You two...

I promise war upon you too.

And I will never listen to you.

Because you are my rivals.

I need to get to your levels.

I am the hard rock.
You are the metal.


I edited my apply completly. Now it's going to be public.


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Now, I have a question for you mods that didn't choose me - Can I see the applications of the selected moderators? I want to know about them so I could understand what they have that I don't have.



You can see mine. I posted it in a FA journal when I submitted it. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1343653/ 

I'll quotepaste here for the lazies.



			
				Ben said:
			
		

> My Philosophy
> 
> In order to structure a well-functioning society, its leaders must govern by example, and not force. If the citizens of a functioning society cannot take care of themselves effectively, then that society comes with an expiration date. I want to help out the misfits that populate the ranks of furry, because I can relate to once being a misfit and an outcast, and wish to aid my fellow man, so they no longer have to suffer under such an unappealing weight. If our leaders were to put more importance on setting a good example, rather than ruling with an iron fist, then this weight could no doubt be lifted, as it is ultimately self-determination that makes anyone a better individual.
> 
> ...


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> This is the man we have elected.
> :V



In my defense, I *am* totally awesome.

Also, the first thread, somebody forgot me. I guess I'm Poland. =(


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 16, 2010)

Heya!

First of all, thanks for your warm welcomes!

Also:


CynicalCirno said:


> I doubt Ben and CerebrusNL. Ben might be fine as well... CerebrusNL is my real worry.


I'll survive. Oh yes I will.



CynicalCirno said:


> Now, I have a question for you mods that didn't choose me - Can I see the applications of the selected moderators? I want to know about them so I could understand what they have that I don't have.


Hmm,  I'm not that interested in sharing my Application, perhaps others would be...



CynicalCirno said:


> Next year, I promise that I'll win the round. Though due my actual opinion I will need to be a different person.
> Can you guys tell me what I didn't have? Other than being in an exellent time zone, what didn't I have?


you made a -bad-  first impression from what I can tell... first impressions can't be done over, so you're pretty mutch screwed :V



CynicalCirno said:


> Brain, order, experience, power, leadership and moral? I fear not.
> 
> God that's heavy on my heart, like my life is connected to FAF.


If you'd like to be a mod for the power... Well, good luck, but that's gonna reduce your chances.



CynicalCirno said:


> You two...
> 1 - I promise war upon you too.
> 2 - And I will never listen to you.
> 3 - Because you are my rivals.
> ...


1 - Oh it's on! :V
2 - your loss.
3 - etc...


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

Jesus, Ambitious lot eh? 

I just hope people do not take things to a degree where it hinders the amusement of the forum members.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Heya!
> 
> First of all, thanks for your warm welcomes!
> 
> ...


My impression was very bad in the start.

But I changed.. hehe...

I can't request a name change for it though, no extra cheddar in this whopper.

I am still too serious. All ':V' are accepted as a sign of loose and everybody that uses them can't troll without them.

My loss? It's my win. That move changed me completly. The results were like a nuclear bomblet. Terrain different, radiation flowing, eyelids shaking.

I'd never asked for power.

I requested a change.

And if they can't do it themselves, I'll do it. Because I can and want to.

My only dream is to fulfill whichever need I have in the present. It'll never happen


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> About time some other poor saps got stuck with The  Den.  :V





Trpdwarf said:


> Oh noes, I'm a mod now. You all are going to cripple my sanity aren't you?
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to get the job and I will do my best to be a good moderator to the places I am assigned. Now how long till everyone starts trying to test the new moderators I wonder.


MWUAHAHAHAHA, we promise not to break you.... on the first day.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Jesus, Ambitious lot eh?
> 
> I just hope people do not take things to a degree where it hinders the amusement of the forum members.


Five bucks says someone gets permabanned for shitposting.


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

Cirno: So did you read my app? V:

CannonFodder: Sup


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Ben said:


> Cirno: So did you read my app? V:
> 
> CannonFodder: Sup


Shit, it's the popo run! :V

Hey so are you guys gonna do that idea you had of combining several sections or in the works?


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Shit, it's the popo run! :V
> 
> Hey so are you guys gonna do that idea you had of combining several sections or in the works?



Only the admins have the ability to that. However, I am getting a headache having to browse through all these extra forums, now that I have a bunch more open to me, so the sandwiching would be appreciated. :B


----------



## Gavrill (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad Ben and Trp got in. I dunno about Cebrus, but that's because I haven't seen many of his posts.

Good luck, guys!


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

Good choices, from what I can tell.

Now, Ben, don't go ruining anything and make me regret that first sentence. >:[


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> bzzzt try again



Fine, let's call it an oligarchy.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

Ben said:


> Cirno: So did you read my app? V:
> 
> CannonFodder: Sup



No because I will never believe a rival worthes more than me :V
Extra ego approved


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 16, 2010)

Ben said:


> Only the admins have the ability to that. However, I am getting a headache having to browse through all these extra forums, now that I have a bunch more open to me, so the sandwiching would be appreciated. :B



If The Den doesn't give you a headache, then you'll be awwright.

Congrats to peeps.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Five bucks says someone gets permabanned for shitposting.


 Would not doubt it. I have already been retroactively infracted for something before they got powers...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 16, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Would not doubt it. I have already been retroactively infracted for something before they got powers...



Hey, don't forget there's still a difference between people that'd better gtfo and those who just need to be more careful as to shutting it at the right time :V


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

Well I would like to say congratulations to those who were chosen.  I'm a mod on different sites and I know how stressful it can be.  You have my hopes with you as you get use to the positions appointed.  

Also my sympathy to those who tried but didn't get the job.  The current mods made their decision from the point of view of a mod.  They had to put friendships aside and think about what is best for the forum.  I know it may feel personal at times but please do your best to let those type of feelings go.


----------



## ArielMT (May 16, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Would not doubt it. I have already been retroactively infracted for something before they got powers...



I'm a bad mod for not venturing into the thread that got you the infraction, or you would've gotten it in a more timely fashion.  :/


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I'm a bad mod for not venturing into the thread that got you the infraction, or you would've gotten it in a more timely fashion.  :/



Bad mod, or just not enough mod-hours to properly cover everything?


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I'm a bad mod for not venturing into the thread that got you the infraction, or you would've gotten it in a more timely fashion.  :/



No one is perfect so don't expect yourself to be.


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

Oh, and MODS=FAGS, as well.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

I think Ben might be abusing his power, I don't think calling someone an asshole demands an infraction.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I think Ben might be abusing his power, I don't think calling someone an asshole demands an infraction.


It does.

"Trolling or other Malicious Behavior. This also pertains to PMs towards  other users. Trolling includes deliberate provocation of negative or  hostile responses from other users. An example of this would be a thread  â€œcalling outâ€ or naming and attacking another user. Malicious behavior  includes phrases such as â€œfuck off,â€ â€œfuck you,â€ or basic insults."
http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=11&a=1


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I think Ben might be abusing his power, I don't think calling someone an asshole demands an infraction.



If the post does nothing _but_ call someone an asshole, then yes, it's out of line. It adds nothing to the discussion, and it won't be tolerated.


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

This is going to be an interesting transition period, then.


----------



## Ratte (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I think Ben might be abusing his power, I don't think calling someone an asshole demands an infraction.



Uh, you've been fucking ignoring your warnings today.  Ignoring FOUR FUCKING WARNINGS, Tashkent.  I don't care if you think it warrants an infraction or not since you get absolutely no grace period from the stupid stunts you're pulling.  You don't want an infraction?  Stop acting like a self-righteous manchild on the forums and you won't get infractions.  It's really fucking simple.

Listen to the warnings and stop acting like a fucking asshat and we won't have any problems.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 16, 2010)

Congrats to the new mods. 8D


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Ben said:


> If the post does nothing _but_ call someone an  asshole, then yes, it's out of line. It adds nothing to the discussion,  and it won't be tolerated.


Ben's journal 3:30pm sunday the 16th, "I really like being a mod, I  think I can really better the forums"
Ben's journal 9:30pm sunday the 16th, "JEEZ >: ( **** *** *** **** ***  ***** DEN! ***** users ***** ****!"


Ratte said:


> Uh, you've been fucking ignoring your warnings today.  Ignoring FOUR FUCKING WARNINGS, Tashkent.  I don't care if you think it warrants an infraction or not since you get absolutely no grace period from the stupid stunts you're pulling.  You don't want an infraction?  Stop acting like a self-righteous manchild on the forums and you won't get infractions.  It's really fucking simple.
> 
> Listen to the warnings and stop acting like a fucking asshat and we won't have any problems.


Yeah, when I get a warning I know it's time for me to shut up.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Uh, you've been fucking ignoring your warnings today.  Ignoring FOUR FUCKING WARNINGS, Tashkent.  I don't care if you think it warrants an infraction or not since you get absolutely no grace period from the stupid stunts you're pulling.  You don't want an infraction?  Stop acting like a self-righteous manchild on the forums and you won't get infractions.  It's really fucking simple.
> 
> Listen to the warnings and stop acting like a fucking asshat and we won't have any problems.



I'm sorry, I'm a bit of a loudmouth sometimes.


----------



## Ratte (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a bit of a loudmouth sometimes.



Good for you, but that's not our problem.  I don't care what form of e-Tourette's you have, you'll be treated the same as everyone else.

You don't like your infractions?  Shape up and quit being a pain in the ass.  I can guarantee you won't get any infractions that way.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ben's journal 3:30pm sunday the 16th, "I really like being a mod, I  think I can really better the forums"
> Ben's journal 9:30pm sunday the 16th, "JEEZ >: ( **** *** *** **** ***  ***** DEN! ***** users ***** ****!"
> 
> Yeah, when I get a warning I know it's time for me to shut up.




LOL I did post earlier that it's a stressful job.


----------



## LizardKing (May 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Uh, you've been fucking ignoring your warnings today.  Ignoring FOUR FUCKING WARNINGS, Tashkent.  I don't care if you think it warrants an infraction or not since you get absolutely no grace period from the stupid stunts you're pulling.  You don't want an infraction?  Stop acting like a self-righteous manchild on the forums and you won't get infractions.  It's really fucking simple.
> 
> Listen to the warnings and stop acting like a fucking asshat and we won't have any problems.



You see, that's how you do it.

Instead of just saying "You're a fucking asshat", you explain _why_ the person is a fucking asshat.


----------



## Ratte (May 16, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You see, that's how you do it.
> 
> Instead of just saying "You're a fucking asshat", you explain _why_ the person is a fucking asshat.



Hi LK ilu


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You see, that's how you do it.
> 
> Instead of just saying "You're a fucking asshat", you explain _why_ the person is a fucking asshat.


Also, you never start with the insult itself. 

Always put substance first and then the insult.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

yes it would be good if everyone stopped to think first but it gets hard when everyone is going at once and all you want to do is snap their little furry necks.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

Congrats guys! May the forums improve in standard with the increased help.


----------



## Jelly (May 16, 2010)

Well, I got nothing.
Just good luck, dudes. Don't get burned out on forum ambitions or whatever-the-fuck.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Good for you, but that's not our problem.  I don't care what form of e-Tourette's you have, you'll be treated the same as everyone else.
> 
> You don't like your infractions?  Shape up and quit being a pain in the ass.  I can guarantee you won't get any infractions that way.



Aye, aye skipper.


----------



## Smelge (May 16, 2010)

I foresee Ben infracting loads of people for stupidity or simnilar.

Well done to all the new mods.


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I foresee Ben infracting loads of people for stupidity or similar.



Pretty much.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I foresee Ben infracting loads of people for stupidity or simnilar.
> 
> Well done to all the new mods.


Nah, chances are he's going to realize how unsalvageable the den really is.
It's better to lock a thread for everyone derailing rather than infract everyone for it and some threads no matter how many messages you delete haddaway comes back.


----------



## SkieFire (May 16, 2010)

'Grats noobs. And may god have mercy on your souls.


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations to all of you. I think you were probably the best choices that could have been made and I'm incredibly glad that you all got the job. Don't let the next year of modding get you down.

I'm especially glad for you Ben, because Ratte finally has some backup. I also liked your application. Good luck.


----------



## voodoo predator (May 16, 2010)

good luck guys hope we never conflict


----------



## Irreverent (May 16, 2010)

Congrats to the new Mods!

And a sincere well done to all of the people that applied too!  It takes courage and commitment to apply.  This latest canvas was huge, possibly the most applications ever.  I would encourage all of you that applied but didn't make the cut this time to apply in the future.  FAF/FA continues to grow and expand and there will always be a call for more mods in the future.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Congrats to the new Mods!
> 
> And a sincere well done to all of the people that applied too!  It takes courage and commitment to apply.  This latest canvas was huge, possibly the most applications ever.  I would encourage all of you that applied but didn't make the cut this time to apply in the future.  FAF/FA continues to grow and expand and there will always be a call for more mods in the future.


Yeah but when I said I might be interested next time, someone almost shat their pants.


----------



## Xaerun (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I hope the new moderators will survive, as I question them VERY STRICTLY.


Lucky you weren't the one making the decision, then.



CynicalCirno said:


> Now, I have a question for you mods that didn't choose me - Can I see the applications of the selected moderators? I want to know about them so I could understand what they have that I don't have.


No.




CynicalCirno said:


> You two...
> 
> I promise war upon you too.
> 
> ...


Hazing will not be tolerated. So, we'll see.




Ben said:


> If the post does nothing _but_ call someone an asshole, then yes, it's out of line. It adds nothing to the discussion, and it won't be tolerated.


GOD I love this guy.



TashkentFox said:


> Aye, aye skipper.


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=72011


Oh, and congratulations to the new mods, I'm sure you guys'll do great~


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> GOD I love this guy.



Was that sincere love for me, or ironic love for Tashkent? I am in a state of limbo Xaerun, please halp.


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

And that's +1 otter to the moderation team...


----------



## Xaerun (May 16, 2010)

Ben said:


> Was that sincere love for me, or ironic love for Tashkent? I am in a state of limbo Xaerun, please halp.


Sincere love for you <3



Summercat said:


> And that's +1 otter to the moderation team...


All part of the plan. Aaaaall part of the plan.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Sincere love for you <3


Get a room you guys.


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Get a room you guys.



Irreverent did say that he needed a blowjob.

C'mere you.~ <3

(Oh god, now I sound like The Den.)


----------



## Zrcalo (May 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh noes, I'm a mod now. You all are going to cripple my sanity aren't you?
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to get the job and I will do my best to be a good moderator to the places I am assigned. Now how long till everyone starts trying to test the new moderators I wonder.



awesome! congrats on MODDOM!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Ben said:


> (Oh god, now I sound like The Den.)


Wow, that didn't take any time at all


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I knew I won't get accepted, but I need reasons.


No you don't. Mod elections aren't public, as far as I know. 



CynicalCirno said:


> Now, I have a question for you mods that didn't choose me - Can I see the applications of the selected moderators?


If they elect to make them public, then sure. Otherwise, no. 


Anyway, congrats to the new mods, hope you guys manage well, we have faith on you, and so on. I thank you, your sacrifice allowed me to quit and move to this nice house in Malibu payed by the FA retirement program.

Also, MODS ARE FAGS AND THEY SUCK



LizardKing said:


> You see, that's how you do it.
> 
> Instead of just saying "You're a fucking asshat", you explain _why_  the person is a fucking asshat.


Screw you, dude.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Oh, and MODS=FAGS, as well.



So true


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 17, 2010)

Corto said:


> No you don't. Mod elections aren't public, as far as I know.
> 
> 
> If they elect to make them public, then sure. Otherwise, no.
> ...


Took me time before I retained my sanity. Though, now I truly feel empowered.

I feel better than everyone.

Bow before my powers.


The new mods will now be my source of entertainment.


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Took me time before I retained my sanity. Though, now I truly feel empowered.
> 
> I feel better than everyone.
> 
> ...



I only do the balancing act with the tennis ball for an hour before I switch out, though. Other than that, I'd advice you to watch paint dry.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> I only do the balancing act with the tennis ball for an hour before I switch out, though. Other than that, I'd advice you to watch paint dry.



What are you talking about

There is no paint
There is no message

This is message
That tells how I don't use paint

You are mspaint
I am Sony Vegas 9.0


----------



## Taren Fox (May 17, 2010)

Wow the first day the new moderators come into power, I get my first ever infraction warning for a post I made *five* days ago in my own topic. Just for shits, is there anyway I can challenge an "infraction"? Thanks.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wow the first day the new moderators come into power, I get my first ever infraction warning for a post I made *five* days ago in my own topic. Just for shits, is there anyway I can challenge an "infraction"? Thanks.


You're making yourself look bad.


----------



## Xaerun (May 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wow the first day the new moderators come into power, I get my first ever infraction warning for a post I made *five* days ago in my own topic. Just for shits, is there anyway I can challenge an "infraction"? Thanks.


You sure can challenge it, if you're confident.
PM me, or report the PM (the one that's "You have received a warning at...")

*NOTE* The fact that it's your own thread is irrelevant


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 17, 2010)

What can I do if one of the mods send me an infraction or warning message and it's not justified?
For example, if I tell a joke that isn't supposed to insult and somebody misunderstoods, or if I make a thread and it sounds like a spam thread because the subject is not known well..

Never happened to me, and the infraction I got yesterday was reallly LAME.
*** gave it to me, and the reason was 'insulting another member', while completly ignoring the trauma center I made yesterday(And I ruined my impression even more, I can't start a new page, sadly). I called Mayfurr a 'Palestinian licker'. Well that's an 'insult', but that doesn't justify Mayfurr for posting palestinian bullshit I never heard off in threads of mine about my country(Which get on nerves of everybody).

Not that it really matter, the infractions.

That system is LAME.
Because when I asked how many points you need to be banned, the mod told me that I'd need a lot more than I can think off. Give me 100 and it will do nothing, by that theory.

Just follow movement. An infraction will probably shut the person down for a few days but it won't change anything.

I lost my need for arguing why were they and not me. The answer is plain: I don't want.
So anyway, can we argue with moderators to prove them wrong?
Or more likely, in 21th centuary speech, challange them to a rockoff?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

tell an admin.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 17, 2010)

I'd say, contact the person that infracted you, or one of the other mods in here, and appeal it...


----------



## Irreverent (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah but when I said I might be interested next time, someone almost shat their pants.



I'd not worry about it.  We had a lot of strong candidates apply this time, and not all of them were infraction free.  In fact, some of them could be considered, "lovable rogues."   Its ok to have a contrary opinion, professionalism and decorum are more important. 




Summercat said:


> And that's +1 otter to the moderation team...



Vive la RÃ©volution glorieuse de loutre!  Trpdwarf's got an otter-hybrid alt too.  Just sayin....  Dragons had better watch their backs.


----------



## Carenath (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> And that's +1 otter to the moderation team...


+1 Dragon too, and not just any dragon, my kinda dragon :3


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

Carenath said:


> +1 Dragon too, and not just any dragon, my kinda dragon :3



Pernese?

Oh dear. At least we're out of firestone.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 17, 2010)

there seems to be a lack of wolves on the team, tough


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 17, 2010)

I overwhelmingly approve of Summercat.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> there seems to be a lack of wolves on the team, tough



Not to mention Canids in general.


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I overwhelmingly approve of Summercat.



Huzzah!


----------



## Xaerun (May 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What can I do if one of the mods send me an infraction or warning message and it's not justified?
> For example, if I tell a joke that isn't supposed to insult and somebody misunderstoods, or if I make a thread and it sounds like a spam thread because the subject is not known well..


See my last post.



CynicalCirno said:


> *** gave it to me, and the reason was 'insulting another member', while completly ignoring the trauma center I made yesterday(And I ruined my impression even more, I can't start a new page, sadly). I called Mayfurr a 'Palestinian licker'. *Well that's an 'insult'*, but that doesn't justify Mayfurr for posting palestinian bullshit I never heard off in threads of mine about my country(Which get on nerves of everybody).


Bolded and underlined.
Also, you can't see staff actions; Mayfurr probably received disciplinary action as well.



CynicalCirno said:


> Because when I asked how many points you need to be banned, the mod told me that I'd need a lot more than I can think off. Give me 100 and it will do nothing, by that theory.


This has been explained to you multiple times. The system will not autoban you until you reach a huge amount of infractions- that method is just so that regular mods can ban spambots. You will be banned long before you reach that number; we look at your record and say "Well, they've been a persistent problem and need to go."
I recommend you copy down the address of this post and refer to it next time you feel the need to ask that question.



CynicalCirno said:


> I lost my need for arguing why were they and not me. The answer is plain: I don't want.
> So anyway, can we argue with moderators to prove them wrong?
> Or more likely, in 21th centuary speech, challange them to a rockoff?


You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that, [etc]

---

Also, Summercat's name is pink. PINK GODDAMN IT.


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Also, Summercat's name is pink. PINK GODDAMN IT.



FFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Irreverent (May 17, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Also, Summercat's name is pink. PINK GODDAMN IT.



Stick a "I brake for Yiff" bumper-sticker on Net-cat's new truck and your name could be in red.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

What colour will my name be if I become a mod?


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Stick a "I brake for Yiff" bumper-sticker on Net-cat's new truck and your name could be in red.



At first I was HELL YEAH

Then I saw what you did there.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What colour will my name be if I become a mod?


Red, with a striketrough...
somewhat like this:
TashkentFox

Hehe, jk, Probably just Blue, and bold...


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Red, with a striketrough...
> somewhat like this:
> TashkentFox



FFFFUUUUUUUUU...........



			
				CerbrusNL said:
			
		

> Hehe, jk, Probably just Blue, and bold...



Dark blue or light blue?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Huzzah!


I like you too.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

I would settle for pink

it would match my new outfit





The manliest outfit of all.


----------



## SkieFire (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> FFFFFFFFFF-


Pink and proud!


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

SkieFire said:


> Pink and proud!



At this point it's less me being ARGH MY NAME IS PINK and more like a meme.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I would settle for pink
> 
> it would match my new outfit
> 
> ...



Oh God, that 'thing' makes Scotty look butch, KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> more like a meme.


Yes it has.


----------



## Irreverent (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> At this point it's less me being ARGH MY NAME IS PINK and more like a meme.



Could be worse, its could be an age meme. 

Welcome to the team, pinkie!  One initiation down, three to go. :razz:


----------



## SkieFire (May 17, 2010)

How many PM's a day do you get asking why your name is pink?

It goes well with my avatars eyes anyway :f


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Could be worse, its could be an age meme.
> 
> Welcome to the team, pinkie!  One initiation down, three to go. :razz:



Wait, if that was the intitiation, what were you and Xaerun doing to my boxers with that fish?



SkieFire said:


> How many PM's a day do you get asking why your name is pink?
> 
> It goes well with my avatars eyes anyway :f



None.

I got one PM from Xaerun, topic "ATTENTION!"

Message Body:

Your name is pink.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I just hope people do not take things to a degree where it hinders the amusement of the forum members.


If you mean the new mods, I totally agree.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

The new mods are pretty cool guys, eh let me have fun and don't afraid of anything.


----------

